# Elite archery



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Been a bowtech guy since 2007. Starting to look at elite. Only thing stopping me is the fps stat. I like the idea of the lifetime warranty and everything they have to offer. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons between bowtech and elite?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive never shot a bowtech so its one sided but I have been shooting Elite for awhile now in my return to compunds from traditional gear. I had to stop shooting trad due to elbow pain and needed something smooth after trying a bunch of brands Elite was the winner. 
I have a Answer and a Pure and havent felt a smoother draw with tolerable speed. You can pick up a used Elite for a very reasonable price to try over at AT as compared to the prices on the big 3. 

If you are a speed demon and are cool with a draw cycle thats harsh then a violent rip your arm off if you relax back wall look elsewhere. 

One negative is not a great stocking dealer network in SE MI I have to go to Matt at Bearfoot in Flint for work.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I am going to be looking at the them also ,my shoulders are in pretty bad shape and I need a smooth drawing bow. The speed thing dosnt concern me that much. Been shooting deer with a recurve for 38 yrs and I am sure it didn't even come close to 200 fps.


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> I am going to be looking at the them also ,my shoulders are in pretty bad shape and I need a smooth drawing bow. The speed thing dosnt concern me that much. Been shooting deer with a recurve for 38 yrs and I am sure it didn't even come close to 200 fps.


Thats right were I was anything was faster than my longbow! Look at the Pure very smooth and longer ATA. Good luck.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Been very happy with my GT500... I believe that Kevin Strothers fella (strothers bows) once upon a time designed bows for bowtech and then moved on to elite and now strothers....


----------



## CaptCorb (May 11, 2013)

I have been shooting a GT500 for a couple years now, and my buddy has been shooting the Judge. Neither one of us have a bad thing to say about the bows. 

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

fps fact is way overrated - anything over 300fps you aren't going to notice any difference really

Elite is going to draw way smoother and be dead in hand when you shoot it making it much more enjoyable

A few people have a hard time getting used to the grip as its a little different than your bowtech but thats probably the only problem with them (me personally its not a problem I actually like it more)

Get the elite you will be very happy with it!


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds great. I'm going to schubpachs and going to try bowtechs new carbon and the elite answer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hoody25 (Jun 9, 2007)

Got an elite last year going form traditional back to compound. Have shoulder problems so after shooting a ton of bows found the elite with the smoothes draw. Have the answer love the bow 

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

sbooy42 said:


> Been very happy with my GT500... I believe that Kevin Strothers fella (strothers bows) once upon a time designed bows for bowtech and then moved on to elite and now strothers....


Kevin hasn't been with Strother Archery for a while. He started his own bow company a few years ago, K&K. Now he's behind the scenes and designing for Athens or New Breed. He's pretty quiet now...his mouth and personal issues didn't help reputation.

I shoot an Answer and like it, but I'm getting back to longer bows in 2014. I can't wait to see what they're doing with the Pulse/Pure!


----------

